# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Turbox flexbook 360 model DI-1106 νεκρο

## cards44

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε οσους γιορταζουν αυριο.
το συγκεκριμενο ενω φορτιζε πολλες ωρες ξαφνικα νεκρωσε
η μητρικη αναγραφει t102-rev01 zeng-gc 2016-04-01
Παρατηρησα οτι ζεσταινεται λιγο το axp 288c 61172ca 
Το bios chip δεν εχει volt σε κανενα pin 
Δοκιμασα και με τροφοδοτικο παγκου δεν τραβαει amper
στο κονεκτορα της μπαταριας στη μητρικη  μετρησα 0,6 volt μονο
Γνωριζει κανεις που εχουν  ευαισθησια ;και εχει κανεις  το σχηματικο;

----------


## cards44

Χωρις σχηματικο δεν νομιζω να βρω ακρη.
Δες φωτο απο το board , αρκετα fet εχει 

https://wetransfer.com/downloads/a83...5210326/4349b6

*Συνηθως οταν εχει 2volt το bios δεν ειναι bricked

----------


## mpozos

Καλησπέρα και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.... έχουμε καμία λύση?

----------


## manolo

Δες τα MOSFET εισόδου σε πρώτη φάση, αυτά μετά το jack τροφοδοσίας και μετά αυτά που κάνουν distribution τις διάφορες τάσεις στην πλακέτα.

----------


## mpozos

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρόνια ...Ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες....  όσο αφορά τι τιμές πρέπει να έχω για να ελέγξω αν υπάρχει βλάβη από το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα,..... αν μπορεί κάποιος να σημείωση στην φωτογραφία.... που ακριβός κάνω τον έλεγχο... σας ευχαριστώ....turbox flexbook 360 προβλεμ.jpg

----------


## biomed

βγάλε την mobo απο πανω ξήλωσε τα αυτοκόλλητα και ανέβασε 2 φωτογραφίες μπρος πίσω με καθαρη τη μητρική απο πράγματα που καλύπτουν ολοκληρωμένα  , μετά πες μας τα συμπτώματα και τι ζεσταίνεται .

----------


## mpozos

1) IMG_20190103_204958.jpg2) IMG_20190103_205012.jpg3) IMG_20190103_205052.jpg1) IMG_20190103_204958 - Αντίγραφο.jpg
λοιπόν στην τελευταία photo έκανα και κάποιες μετρήσεις.... 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξεκιναει με τίποτα.... όταν συνδέω το τροφοδοτικό, ανάβει το λαμπάκι τροφοδοσίας στη μητρική ....

----------


## atsio

θα άλλαζα το AXP και εάν το πρόβλημα συνέχιζε, τον επεξεργαστή.

----------

